# détaché (travailleur)



## cristina embolada

¿Qué significa détaché si estamos hablando de un puesto de trabajo?
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola Cristina:
Recuerda que debes colocar una oración completa o algo más de contexto, porque esa palabra tiene más de un significado y sin contexto no sirve.


----------



## valerie

puede significar varias cosas, como por ejemplo:

- Temporalmente desplazado a otro lugar de trabajo, (algunos meses por ejemplo)
- para un funcionario, 'prestado' a otra administración que la de origen

La verdad es que más contexto concreto me permitiría ayudarte más


----------



## Juan F.

Détaché à (funcionario). En el supuesto de un funcionario público "détaché à" alguna administración pública puede traducirse por "En comisión de servicios en". La situación de un funcionario en comisión de servicios expresa perfectamente la idea de temporalidad y de circunstancialidad del puesto de destino.


----------



## Crespo

Buenas tardes compañeros, no estoy muy conforme con esta traducción, a ver si podeis echarme una mano:

Ils travaillent aux conditions polonaises ou britanniques et sont "détachés" à Paris, à Val-d'Isère ou ailleurs en France:

Trabajan bajo las condiciones polacas o británicas y son "enviados" a París, Val-d'Isère o a otros lugares de Francia.

Gracias.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Es el sentido. Desplazados, trasladados...


----------



## carlotalafargue

Son _largados_... tal vez te guste.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No veo qué es lo que te molesta de tu traducción, *Crespo*. A mí me parece que *enviados *es correcto.

_*Largados *_es demasiado coloquial y algo despreciativo, *Carlota*.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Efectivamente, Victor, tienes toda la razón, pero como parecía que esas traducciones "neutras" no le gustaban a Crespo... pues yo... por si colaba con el contexto...


----------



## poupounette

¿Y qué tal "destinados"?


----------



## Crespo

Gracias a todos, al final he optado por *enviados *y *desplazados*. Aparece varias veces la palabra por lo que me ha venido muy bien tener varias posibilidades. Con respecto a *largados*, me hubiera valido si hubiera sido la respuesta de un inmigrante polaco, al más estilo directo, pues en el contexto realmente son largados e incluso avandonados con contratos de trabajo dudosos (contexto del artículo). 

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## fragnol

HOla,

Comment dirait-on en espagnol "représentation diplomatique détachée"??? representacion diplomatica "?"... aucune idée, vraiment

Merci


----------



## fragnol

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*La moderación​
Hola,

Quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider avec ceci: Militaire détaché

J'ai trouvé "militar agregado", mais je suis pas sûr....

Merci d'avance

à +


----------



## Tina.Irun

Parece que sería "militar *en comisión de servicio"*, como indica Juan F.
Para otros trabajadores, también se utiliza "desplazado" /destacado en..."
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:ANzUq7ZdMNYJ:www.arrakis.es/~bggarcia/H123.html+desplazado+destacado+en+comisi%C3%B3n+de+servicio&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=16&gl=es


----------



## quethibum

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:

Tengo un documento (recursos humanos) en el que aparece esta lista:
_Dans la feuille préciser : les postes pourvus, les postes vacants, le nombre de personnes en surnombre ou sans affectation, les *détachés*, les expatriés, les salariés en mobilité géographique, les contrats temporaires, les salariés en mission_

¿Hay alguna otra manera de decir "détaché" (travailleur détaché) aparte de "temporalmente desplazado" como lo popuso Valerie en su momento?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

> Détachement d'un salarié à l'étranger
> Vérifié le 20 janvier 2016 - Direction de l'information légale et administrative (Premier ministre)
> 
> La procédure du détachement permet au salarié privé de partir travailler à l'étranger pour le compte de son employeur français. Ce statut lui permet de continuer à bénéficier du régime français de sécurité sociale.
> 
> Détachement d'un salarié à l'étranger | service-public.fr


IATE:
*FR*
détacher
*ES*
destinar *en comisión de servicio*


> La comisión de servicios permite que un puesto de trabajo que haya quedado vacante, pueda cubrirse, en caso de urgente e inaplazable necesidad, con un funcionario que reúna los requisitos establecidos para su desempeño en la relación de puestos de trabajo.
> 
> [...]
> Las comisiones de servicios conllevarán derecho a reserva de puesto de trabajo y los funcionarios en comisión de servicio percibirán las retribuciones del puesto de trabajo realmente desempeñado.
> 
> Información Práctica - La provisión de puestos de trabajo - 3. Comisiones de servicio





> Comisión de Servicios
> 
> Se refiere al desempeño de funciones ajenas al cargo, en el mismo órgano o servicio público o en otro distinto, tanto en el territorio nacional como en el extranjero. En caso alguno estas comisiones podrán significar el desempeño de funciones de inferior jerarquía a las del cargo, o ajenas a los conocimientos que éste requiere o a la institución.
> Art. 75, DFL 29, Estatuto Administrativo
> 
> Los funcionarios no podrán ser designados en comisión de servicio durante más de tres meses en cada año calendario, tanto en el territorio nacional como en el extranjero. No obstante, las comisiones podrán ser renovadas por iguales períodos pero no más allá de un año.
> Art. 76, DFL 29, Estatuto Administrativo
> 
> Comisiones de Servicio


----------



## quethibum

Gracias swift. ¿Entonces "*les détachés*" sería *el personal *_(o los trabajadores) _*destinado en comisión de servicio*? Me parece demasiado largo, pero si no hay otra solución...


----------



## Paquita

No sé cuál es el sentido exacto de "détaché" en tu documento.
¿Tendría algo que ver con los trabajdores extranjeros que actualmente trabajan en Francia en condiciones sociales de su propio país y crean una polémica? 


> Polonia pide respeto a Macron y le recomienda que se ocupe de su propio país
> 
> Para el jefe de la diplomacia polaca, la insistencia de Macron en promover la reforma de la directiva de trabajadores desplazados se debe a la falta de competitividad de la economía francesa,


----------



## quethibum

Ese es justamente uno de los problemas Paquita, no tengo más contexto, solo la lista con estos diferentes tipos de contrato, luego pasan a otra cosa. Al ser una empresa francesa, supongo que son los empleados franceses los que son "détachés" (pero détachés dónde -su cuidad, otra ciudad, otro país-, eso no lo sé). Como la empresa tiene oficinas en varios países de Europa, también pueden estar hablando de los empleados de los otros países. Eso sí, dudo que sea una situación como la de los polacos que vienen a trabajar a Francia con contratos polacos y sueldos al nivel de los polacos.


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> Me parece demasiado largo


Si se llega a comprobar que se trata de esa figura, dejaría _en comisión de servicio_ y listo.  Lo otro que había pensado era en _destacados_; pero este término me suena más al cuerpo diplomático y a miembros del ejército.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias swift, un amigo me había sugerido "_destacado_", pero a mí también me sonó más a militar, lo dejo como _comisión de servicio_ entonces


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

Lo que dice el texto de regulación de la UE:
"trabajador desplazado"
EUR-Lex - 32014L0067 - EUR-Lex


----------



## quethibum

Madame Barberin said:


> "trabajador *desplazado*"


También lo vi en alguna traducción ¡y me sonó a refugiado ambiental! Pero si lo dice la UE...
Gracias Madame Barberin.


----------



## Madame Barberin

De nada.
Suena a refugiado cuando no no está acompañado de "trabajador". En muchos países de la UE los refugiados no tienen derecho a trabajar hasta no haber completado todo el proceso administrativo (puede tardar hasta 2 años). No hay confusión posible.


----------



## quethibum

Madame Barberin said:


> Suena a refugiado cuando no no está acompañado de "trabajador".


----------



## chercheuse

Y travailleur détaché en el sector de la industria y la construcción (han tratado la noticia estos días en las cadenas francesas sobre les travailleurs détachés frauduleux) cómo se podría traducir? En estos sectores es imposible comisión de servicios y trasladados no pega en el contexto...


----------



## Nanon

En _El País_ se lee "trabajadores desplazados" (tomando el ejemplo de la mano de obra polaca empleada en los astilleros franceses): Dos polacos por el sueldo de un francés


----------



## chercheuse

Merci Nanon! Es que no me pega demasiado por el contexto de la noticia "travailleurs détachés frauduleux" y me da la sensación de que esa palabra fraudulentos exigiría quizás otra traducción...


----------



## Nanon

Les travailleurs ne sont pas eux-mêmes frauduleux mais ils sont détachés ou employés de manière frauduleuse... V. le rapport du Sénat à ce sujet : 


> La nature de l'entreprise qui détache peut également révéler le caractère frauduleux du détachement.


Il faudra peut-être reformuler la phrase pour parler de desplazamiento fraudulento de trabajadores...


----------



## chercheuse

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord. Un grand merci!


----------

